# Air pencil die grinder on X2 cnc



## Bishop (May 28, 2014)

I made this bracket today to mount a die grinder on my mill. Haven't tried it yet but seem pretty solid. 





















Shawn


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 28, 2014)

made something very similar ..great for engraving or machining tiny stuff


----------



## JimDawson (May 28, 2014)

Nice job!!   :thumbsup2:  Post a picture of your test run when you get to it.


----------



## Bishop (May 29, 2014)

It wasn't much of a test run but the results were encouraging. The smaller text is .125" high, both engravings were a bit too deep I think at .004 and .005". This is a definite improvement on the X2 spindle though.


----------



## JimDawson (May 30, 2014)

That is a good start.  It looks like the tool is walking to the left sometimes.  Maybe reduce the feed speed a bit?  Over all I would say you have a winner.


----------



## Bishop (May 30, 2014)

Thanks Jim, I was thinking it was looking a bit left side wonky as well but that's the odd font I was using. I'll have to have a go with some single line font to be sure though. 

Shawn


----------



## Bishop (May 30, 2014)

Had another go this morning, I think the bit was spinning in the collet yesterday. The top engraving was done with a small endmill .5mm? the second was done with a three sided .125" engraving bit. Both at .002 in aluminium. Much better results than what I get using the X2 Spindle.


----------



## JimDawson (May 30, 2014)

I think you have got it nailed.  Looks good.


----------



## twr (Jun 7, 2014)

I second that, it looks good!!


----------

